# twe(4) performance tuning



## elgrifo (Jun 22, 2010)

In man page bug


> to obtain best performance user-space applications accessing the device should do so with aligned buffers.


How to do that "aligned buffers"?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2010)

If you're not a programmer you shouldn't worry about it. The remark is aimed at developers.


----------



## elgrifo (Jun 23, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If you're not a programmer you shouldn't worry about it. The remark is aimed at developers.


what kind programmer need to attentionï¼Ÿ
Sometimes I write java for website.


----------

